# Blackwater bream 3/10/12



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

I took my grand father out to the river this mornin and we managed to catch quite a few and ended up keeping 28 fish, 1 keeper bass (he like the taste) 3 Crappie, and the rest bluegills.











Should make the grease stink pretty good huh ?

Basnbud


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Way to go!:thumbsup: I have to ask where on BW did ya catch that many at?


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Good looking box of fish


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice size bluegills! Nice mess of fish!


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

dritf.....pm sent


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh yeah nice mess of fish! Good job!


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice job. I love eating some crappie


----------



## Boggy Basin Boy (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

What did you catch the crappie on?


----------



## Jacbilt (Sep 6, 2009)

Dadgone if it don't make me hungry.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

caught the crappie on a crappie jig. 1/32 oz head with an inch and a half tube. pumpkin seed color i think.


----------

